# harris hawk



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
Just had a phone call from Skipman his bird as come back.
A month ago he was out with the Hawk and it did a runner-well flew away.
Skipman has been really upset about losing the bird,Would it survive?-would someone shoot it etc.?.
Well today his lady wife returned from work to see the Hawk perched on a lamp post across the road.
She however had a problem-no meat prepared to coax the bird home.
She solved the problem by putting a glove on and coaxing the bird to hand with a leg of lamb.
Skipman now has his bird back-but will only be having chips and egg for tea-The bird had his lamb.heheheheh


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great news


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad he got the bird back if i can make the shot i will bring him a leg of lamb dont like to see a growing lad go without


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

feel the love gents........... feel it


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> feel the love gents........... feel it


tum tee tum.
You young rascal rob.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Its Al in a good day work


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> feel the love gents........... feel it


it feels warm

LGD


----------

